# OKC might not be called Thunder



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3505617



> OKLAHOMA CITY -- The NBA has filed for trademark rights to six nicknames for the league's new Oklahoma City franchise: Barons, Bison, Energy, Marshalls, Thunder and Wind.


Yet....


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

So there's still hope for Barons after all.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

the OKC Wind? Seriously? 

Watch out for the wind, they are making a playoff run this year.


----------



## Hallway (Jul 13, 2008)

Cris said:


> the OKC Wind? Seriously?
> 
> Watch out for the wind, they are making a playoff run this year.


So. Does that mean instead of the fastbreak, they will break wind?


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

Bisons, Marshall and Barons are NBA type names.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Havn't heard Marshalls before, thats aight I guess..


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Hallway said:


> So. Does that mean instead of the fastbreak, they will break wind?


No, it means that if they do badly, they'll blow.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

They need to have a name so that when someone beats them or they win they can add a really stupid verb. Like

Rockets blast off in Houston

or

Raptors claw back for the victory

or

No Magic in Orlando

or

Wizards tame the Bobcats

And that crap.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

I like Energy. The OKC NRG.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

Barons is the only decent one. Wind sounds like a ******* **** straight up.. Wtf lmao

so there is Bison in Oklahoma? and Marshalls.. too generic and unintimidating.


----------



## nets1fan102290 (Apr 16, 2007)

if it becomes wind energy or thunder i will lmao. energy is like some wnba team name. thunder is a baseball name and wind don't get me started what would be the mascot a cloud you gotta be kidding me


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

OKC energy sounds good.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Bison seems like a good one, but it would probably be an ugly type of brown based color scheme.

Marshalls could work with a good uniform. Energy would be a crazy uniform that would make it cool.

How can NFL and MLB come up with cool names and uniforms for the latest teams? Nationals and Texans are both much better than any of this stuff.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

Smithian said:


> Bison seems like a good one, but it would probably be an ugly type of brown based color scheme.
> 
> Marshalls could work with a good uniform. Energy would be a crazy uniform that would make it cool.
> 
> *How can NFL and MLB come up with cool names and uniforms for the latest teams? Nationals and Texans are both much better than any of this stuff.*


lol the NBA can follow suit and call them the Oklahoma Citizens.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

nets1fan102290 said:


> if it becomes wind energy or thunder i will lmao. energy is like some wnba team name. thunder is a baseball name and wind don't get me started what would be the mascot a cloud you gotta be kidding me


:laugh:


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

the wind?? Like, seriously...that's horrible


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

It's gotta be Barons. That's the only one that's any good.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Thunder's the only decent one there. Barons is a college name, Energy is a WNBA name, Bison is awful, and Marshalls is just retarded. I won't even get started on 'Wind'. Thunder may be a D-League name but its the best available option out of those six.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Barons FTW, again.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

How about the Tumbleweeds? If that isn't menacing enough, they could be the Flaming Tumbleweeds.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

:no:


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I hate sports teams that aren't in the plural form.

Yeah. I'm looking at you, Orlando.


----------



## Hallway (Jul 13, 2008)

ATLien said:


> *I hate sports teams that aren't in the plural form*.
> 
> Yeah. I'm looking at you, Orlando.


Why? Are you scared to be creative?


----------



## mynetsforlife (Dec 27, 2006)

OKC Earth Wind & Fire.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Marshal is usually spelled with one l. It's not clear why the league used a variant spelling.


Am I the only one who laughed at this?


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

They should be the Bisons or the Barons. Both are far better names than the Thunder.

Which sounds better: 
"Kevin Durant just scored his first bucket as a Thunder!" --or--
"Kevin Durant just scored his first bucket as a Bison!"

Of course, I hate it when team names are in the singular. It makes no sense to me.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Hallway said:


> Why? Are you scared to be creative?


Non-sensical isn't being creative.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

southeasy said:


> so there is Bison in Oklahoma?


ummmmm, yes.




narrator said:


> "Kevin Durant just scored his first bucket as a Bison!"


I like it! It reminds me of "kevin durant just scored his first bucket as a longhorn."


(Bison is my favorite)


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Wind is really stupid. Tornadoes sounds much better. Energy... that just sounds feminine.


----------



## Protein Data Bank (Sep 10, 2006)

Bison is good.

Thunder is terrible. Terrible. Terrible.

Barons is okay.

Energy is bad. 

Wind is really really really bad.

Marshalls isn't that great but it isn't exactly bad.


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

I like Barons a lot more than any of the other names. It just sounds good. Not really worried about teams in other places having the same names; hell, there's multiple pro sports teams called the Giants and Kings, and no one seems to care.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

cool lookin fan created jersey..


----------



## Protein Data Bank (Sep 10, 2006)

yeah that is pretty sweet looking jersey


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Yea pretty bad-***..


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Tooeasy said:


> cool lookin fan created jersey..












mmm... beer....

barfo


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Those would be great.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Thunder is terrible. Sounds like a netball team.


----------



## Hallway (Jul 13, 2008)

garnett said:


> Thunder is terrible. Sounds like a netball team.


What is "netball?" Also. Before you cast judgement on a name like Thunder, think of the marketing potential. It's not like those hick names that the majority of the country will make "Okie" jokes out of.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Hallway said:


> What is "netball?" Also. Before you cast judgement on a name like Thunder, think of the marketing potential. It's not like those hick names that the majority of the country will make "Okie" jokes out of.


they're going to make okie jokes anyways.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Tooeasy said:


> cool lookin fan created jersey..


Those actually look pretty nice. I think the Barons would be the best name for the team, because Thunder does sound like a WNBA team name.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Since they intend on going with an electric related theme, why not go with an electrical equipment based name?

The Oklahoma City Diodes
The Oklahoma City Reclosers
The Oklahoma City Capacitors
The Oklahoma City Transformers
The Oklahoma City Generators
The Oklahoma City Batteries
The Oklahoma City Resistors
The Oklahoma City Substations

or my personal favorite

The Oklahoma City Ground Loop Isolators


----------



## Hallway (Jul 13, 2008)

urwhatueati8god said:


> Since they intend on going with an electric related theme, why not go with an electrical equipment based name?
> 
> The Oklahoma City Diodes
> The Oklahoma City Reclosers
> ...


Personally, I hate plural names because they are too common. Why not the Oklahoma City Isotope?


----------



## Protein Data Bank (Sep 10, 2006)

Hallway said:


> What is "netball?" Also. Before you cast judgement on a name like Thunder, think of the marketing potential. It's not like those hick names that the majority of the country will make "Okie" jokes out of.


most people that live in oklahoma or the great plains in general are happy with the rural element of their homeland, and think that people who make hick jokes are sad sacks who don't know what the **** they are talking about. then there are the people who live in fourth rate cities like OKC or Tulsa or Omaha and make hick jokes because they think they are cosmopolitan or some ****. but they just hate themselves. **** them. their opinion should be ignored.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/ball_dont_lie/post/Photo-fun-The-best-Oklahoma-City-UniWatch-sub;_ylt=At68aly9sAd9hd8u_sxus868vLYF?urn=nba,97934
:lol:


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

J-Mac (my wife aka Busty Rhymes) and I are liking the Mustangs and the Cyclones.

However, if they go with the Thunder, they absolutely need to use "Thunderstruck" by AC/DC as their theme song. Think about it. Its time to introduce the hometeam, the Oklahoma City Thunder. The arena goes dark, the sounds of thunder reverberate throughout the arena, psuedo lighting flashes, and Angus starts out on his guitar in Thunderstruck. There would be no better intro song top to get the fans into the game. Can you imagine 20,000 fans shouting "THUNDER!"? This song is hard rockin' and infectious. It would strike fear into the hearts of the opposing team. If you are not familar with this song, you need to give it a listen.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

G-Force said:


> J-Mac (my wife aka Busty Rhymes) and I are liking the Mustangs and the Cyclones.
> 
> However, if they go with the Thunder, they absolutely need to use "Thunderstruck" by AC/DC as their theme song. Think about it. Its time to introduce the hometeam, the Oklahoma City Thunder. The arena goes dark, the sounds of thunder reverberate throughout the arena, psuedo lighting flashes, and Angus starts out on his guitar in Thunderstruck. There would be no better intro song top to get the fans into the game. Can you imagine 20,000 fans shouting "THUNDER!"? This song is hard rockin' and infectious. It would strike fear into the hearts of the opposing team. If you are not familar with this song, you need to give it a listen.


I thought you of all people would like bison.

Cyclones is good but mustangs has the same problem as bobcats. Too many high schools already use it.


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

Wind sounds like a WNBA team, it just sounds feminine


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

Cyclones would be the best fit imo


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Barons is the only name that isn't garbage.


----------



## NickZepp (Dec 4, 2003)

It's the Thunder

http://www.nba.com/schedules/index.html?gamedate=20081029

Scroll to Oklahoma and see what the link is when you left click


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

NickZepp said:


> It's the Thunder
> 
> http://www.nba.com/schedules/index.html?gamedate=20081029
> 
> Scroll to Oklahoma and see what the link is when you left click


It looks like they changed the url from thunder back to oklahomacity


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Pimped Out said:


> It looks like they changed the url from thunder back to oklahomacity


They should stick with Oklahoma City. No nickname.

http://www.nba.com/oklahomacity/


----------



## NickZepp (Dec 4, 2003)

But it's going to be Thunder. They just have to put the logos and uniforms together before making it official.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

For me, in order:

1. Barons
2. Bisons
3. Marshalls

The other two just flat-out blow. Heck, I would take the "OKC Sperminators" over the Thunder and the Wind *vomit*.


----------



## Protein Data Bank (Sep 10, 2006)

guys i have to inform you that the plural of Bison is Bison, not Bisons


----------



## Hallway (Jul 13, 2008)

:clap2:


Protein Data Bank said:


> guys i have to inform you that the plural of Bison is Bison, not Bisons


Good point. So, if the team beacme the "Bisons" it would not be gramattically correct.:clap:


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Hallway said:


> :clap2:
> 
> Good point. So, if the team beacme the "Bisons" it would not be gramattically correct.:clap:


Won't be the first time (see Maple Leafs, Toronto).


----------



## tha supes (Aug 12, 2003)

NickZepp said:


> But it's going to be Thunder. They just have to put the logos and uniforms together before making it official.



yeah, you're right. they are going to be the oklahoma city thunder.


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

The OKC ****s gets my vote.


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

Protein Data Bank said:


> guys i have to inform you that the plural of Bison is Bison, not Bisons


in the same way that the Boston Celtics are pronounced 'Selticks' but you ask any Irish man, and they will tell you that its actually 'Kelticks'


----------



## Protein Data Bank (Sep 10, 2006)

no that is an issue of pronunciation, this is an issue of spelling and grammar... two completely different issues that have nothing at all in common. lame lame lame comparison dude.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

magohaydz said:


> in the same way that the Boston Celtics are pronounced 'Selticks' but you ask any Irish man, and they will tell you that its actually 'Kelticks'


Actually, its more like how its not the Miami Heats or Utah Jazzes


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

Protein Data Bank said:


> no that is an issue of pronunciation, this is an issue of spelling and grammar... two completely different issues that have nothing at all in common. lame lame lame comparison dude.


but the underlying issue is the fact that both are WRONG.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

G-Force said:


> J-Mac (my wife aka Busty Rhymes) and I are liking the Mustangs and the Cyclones.
> 
> However, if they go with the Thunder, they absolutely need to use "Thunderstruck" by AC/DC as their theme song. Think about it. Its time to introduce the hometeam, the Oklahoma City Thunder. The arena goes dark, the sounds of thunder reverberate throughout the arena, psuedo lighting flashes, and Angus starts out on his guitar in Thunderstruck. There would be no better intro song top to get the fans into the game. Can you imagine 20,000 fans shouting "THUNDER!"? This song is hard rockin' and infectious. It would strike fear into the hearts of the opposing team. If you are not familar with this song, you need to give it a listen.


Well I'll be darned, looks like The Thunder might have a theme song.

"To unveil the logo, six children joined players Desmond Mason and Damien Wilkins to pull down a curtain as the AC/DC song “Thunderstruck” blared over the loudspeaker. What was revealed was a large blue banner with the logo in the middle, and splashes of yellow at the top and reddish-orange at the bottom."

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ap-oklahomacity&prov=ap&type=lgns


----------



## tha supes (Aug 12, 2003)

G-Force said:


> Well I'll be darned, looks like The Thunder might have a theme song.
> 
> "To unveil the logo, six children joined players Desmond Mason and Damien Wilkins to pull down a curtain as the AC/DC song “Thunderstruck” blared over the loudspeaker. What was revealed was a large blue banner with the logo in the middle, and splashes of yellow at the top and reddish-orange at the bottom."
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ap-oklahomacity&prov=ap&type=lgns



nice call g-force. i still think thunder is a lame name though. and i wouldn't even mind it if they atleast had a decent logo!


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

G-Force said:


> Well I'll be darned, looks like The Thunder might have a theme song.
> 
> "To unveil the logo, six children joined players Desmond Mason and Damien Wilkins to pull down a curtain as the AC/DC song “Thunderstruck” blared over the loudspeaker. What was revealed was a large blue banner with the logo in the middle, and splashes of yellow at the top and reddish-orange at the bottom."
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ap-oklahomacity&prov=ap&type=lgns


Yet another idea stolen from Seattle. You take a 42 year old franchise, relocate it, make the logo generic, name the team after another team's mascot, and steal their theme song from JJ Putz.

:lol:


----------



## Hallway (Jul 13, 2008)

Chan said:


> Yet another idea stolen from Seattle. You take a 42 year old franchise, relocate it, make the logo generic, name the team after another team's mascot, and steal their theme song from JJ Putz.
> 
> :lol:


Generic logo? I think not. What team has a mascot named Thunder? Steal a theme song? First, just because they made a lot of people deaf with that crapola "song," that does not make it the theme. Plus, no one "stole" anything. What makes you think they did?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Hallway said:


> Generic logo? I think not. What team has a mascot named Thunder? Steal a theme song? First, just because they made a lot of people deaf with that crapola "song," that does not make it the theme. Plus, no one "stole" anything. What makes you think they did?


Generic logo, very much so. This team is called the Oklahoma City Warriors' Mascot. The idea for Thunderstruck as a theme song is very familiar in Seattle. Safeco would play that whenever JJ Putz came in. And I think you just insulted AC/DC's Thunderstruck, which would make your post a failure and a laughing stock.

No, wait. We're still laughing at the Warriors' Mascot logo. You're off the hook.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

So can the tag line for the Oklahoma City Thunder officially be "Ugliest Logo Ever"?


----------



## Hallway (Jul 13, 2008)

urwhatueati8god said:


> So can the tag line for the Oklahoma City Thunder officially be "Ugliest Logo Ever"?


Believe me. There have been worse. Just look at the one the Thunder left in Seattle.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

They also used the GSW and Denver colors. Not only is this the ugliest logo of any expansion team in the past decade, it's also derivative.


----------



## oksportsguy (Jul 12, 2008)

Winning about everything wont bring your team back.


----------



## tha supes (Aug 12, 2003)

oksportsguy said:


> Winning about everything wont bring your team back.



It also won't change the fact that "your" team is gonna suck and won't even win 20 games.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

oksportsguy said:


> Winning about everything wont bring your team back.


Oh no, but being one of the largest markets and richest cities in the United States will get us a team sooner or later. On the other hand, a bad team, a bad coach, and a ugly-as-**** logo will get you about 20 wins and whole lotta frustration.

Now whaddya gonna say? "At least we have a team," in a girly voice, "at least we get to watch them play." Let me tell you something. Watching the Thunder will be like spotting a real good lookin stripper from a distance. Then when you actually get the lapdance, you realize she only looks good from the distance, in the dark. But ****, the ***** is already on you. You gotta pay her. And now you're regretting you picked this ho instead of the other Asian one, and now you're wishing you didn't buy those season tickets and you're trying to hawk em off to all your buddies for a quarter of the price. They don't want them either.


----------



## Hallway (Jul 13, 2008)

tha supes said:


> It also won't change the fact that "your" team is gonna suck and won't even win 20 games.


At least "we" have a team, and "we" care about it. That's more than I can say about Washington state.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Hallway said:


> Believe me. There have been worse. Just look at the one the Thunder left in Seattle.


As a neutral fan that doesn't really care too much about either team, I can say that the Seattle Supersonics logo was nowhere close to being as ugly as the crap presented Wednesday. I honestly believe my 4 year old nephew could draw something better... heck, for the money they probably spent on that I'd go to art school, finish it in 2 months and come up with something better. It is, without a doubt, the single worst logo and name in the NBA. And that's saying a lot, because it's really hard to beat the Bobcats and such in this competition.


----------



## oksportsguy (Jul 12, 2008)

Chan said:


> Oh no, but being one of the largest markets and richest cities in the United States will get us a team sooner or later. On the other hand, a bad team, a bad coach, and a ugly-as-**** logo will get you about 20 wins and whole lotta frustration.
> 
> Now whaddya gonna say? "At least we have a team," in a girly voice, "at least we get to watch them play." Let me tell you something. Watching the Thunder will be like spotting a real good lookin stripper from a distance. Then when you actually get the lapdance, you realize she only looks good from the distance, in the dark. But ****, the ***** is already on you. You gotta pay her. And now you're regretting you picked this ho instead of the other Asian one, and now you're wishing you didn't buy those season tickets and you're trying to hawk em off to all your buddies for a quarter of the price. They don't want them either.



You got serious anger issues you need to work on..or maybe you just need to grow up. Are you even old enough to get into a strip club?

I don't thing Seattle will have a problem getting another team, but they are going to need to do a lot of things before that happens. You can say all you want about OKC, logos, or coaches, I'm not so vain that is will hurt my feelings.

This team has a way to go to be competitive, they are young and inexperienced, but has a good start on talent. Putting a winning product on the floor is not an over night project, but we're willing to give them a chance to put it together.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Of course you are. Someday, you'll go from a bad team that's ugly as ****, to an average team that's ugly as ****. Maybe they'll even be good. But still then, they'll be ugly as ****. Looks like a South Park parody of a NBA team.


----------



## Hallway (Jul 13, 2008)

Chan said:


> Of course you are. Someday, you'll go from a bad team that's ugly as ****, to an average team that's ugly as ****. Maybe they'll even be good. But still then, they'll be ugly as ****. Looks like a South Park parody of a NBA team.


And your point is?


----------



## oksportsguy (Jul 12, 2008)

He's a disgruntled Sonics fan with a language problem. When you haven't got anything constructive to say, you resort to name calling and bad language.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

My point is your team has the ugliest, most derivative, most generic logo in the NBA. You are a fan of a cast off team. 2nd hand goods. Recycled. Used like an old dish rag. I don't think you understand. I'm not mad at you. I'm laughing at you. You are comedy. Is. that. clear. enough?


----------



## Hallway (Jul 13, 2008)

Chan said:


> My point is your team has the ugliest, most derivative, most generic logo in the NBA. You are a fan of a cast off team. 2nd hand goods. Recycled. Used like an old dish rag. I don't think you understand. I'm not mad at you. I'm laughing at you. You are comedy. Is. that. clear. enough?


Laugh all you want. We are disgusted with YOUR area because most of you people are not politically intellegent enough to see the windfall of keeping OUR team. Your mistake, our windfall. We are comedy? No problem. Your area is a vomit filled bad movie.

I suggest finding a different board where your comments are shared... This one is NOT it.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Someone from Oklahoma knocking Washington from a political and environmental standpoint is more comedy. Your belligerent attitude makes this more fun for me. We eat King crab and salmon here, boy. Fresh. I can send you my table scraps if you want. More "windfall" for you.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I'll stop before the mods act on their warning. Been fun though.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Ok so um.. :laugh:


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I'd really be surprised if they stick with this logo for more than 2 seasons. Especially with everyone getting logo/color updates at a steady pace over the past years. They have some great designs too. None of this Washington Generals lookin stuff. Look at the Wolves logo. That's how you do it.


----------



## tha supes (Aug 12, 2003)

Hallway said:


> At least "we" have a team, and "we" care about it. That's more than I can say about Washington state.


We cared about the team, *no masked cursing.* That's not why we lost it. It's cause Clay Bennett is a douchebag and Schultz didn't want to be smart about it. You guys got lucky. Still, your team is going to have the worst record this year in the NBA. Try cheering about that.


----------



## Hallway (Jul 13, 2008)

tha supes said:


> We cared about the team, *no masked cursing.* That's not why we lost it. It's cause Clay Bennett is a douchebag and Schultz didn't want to be smart about it. You guys got lucky. Still, your team is going to have the worst record this year in the NBA. Try cheering about that.


No. Clay Bennett is a VERY smart INVESTOR. That is how he became one of the wealtiest men in Oklahoma... Not Gaylord money as some have accused. The state of Washington are the "douchebags." The legislature was stupid by voting against the bill to fund the arena, and the people of Seattle (or King County, whichever it was) were stupid enough to screw themselve out of future venues with that prop 91 (or whatever). Should the Marlins or the Seahawks (actually, when) need a new stadium that prop will prevent it and you will be a three time loser.

Oklahoma City showed what smart investors do. They invest in their future instead of being a bunch of loser tree hugger liberals like the people of Washington and Seattle in particular.

So. Stop your crying and face it... *YOU LOSE, LOSER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## tha supes (Aug 12, 2003)

Hallway said:


> No. Clay Bennett is a VERY smart INVESTOR. That is how he became one of the wealtiest men in Oklahoma... Not Gaylord money as some have accused. The state of Washington are the "douchebags." The legislature was stupid by voting against the bill to fund the arena, and the people of Seattle (or King County, whichever it was) were stupid enough to screw themselve out of future venues with that prop 91 (or whatever). Should the Marlins or the Seahawks (actually, when) need a new stadium that prop will prevent it and you will be a three time loser.
> 
> Oklahoma City showed what smart investors do. They invest in their future instead of being a bunch of loser tree hugger liberals like the people of Washington and Seattle in particular.
> 
> So. Stop your crying and face it... *YOU LOSE, LOSER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Haha, ok kid. How old are you? 16?


----------



## Hallway (Jul 13, 2008)

tha supes said:


> Haha, ok kid. How old are you? 16?


To answer your question... I am no kid. I was working, voting, and raising a family while most of you were loading your diapers.

These Seattle people need therapy to get over their "loss." It's Oklahoma City's team now. *GET OVER IT!*

One more thing. This is not a Hallway biography board. It's about the Oklahoma City Thunder. My personal life is not a discussable topic.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

oksportsguy said:


> He's a disgruntled Sonics fan with a language problem. When you haven't got anything constructive to say, you resort to name calling and bad language.





oksportsguy said:


> *I don't thing Seattle* will have a problem getting another team, but they are going to need to do a lot of things before that happens. You can say all you want about OKC, logos, or coaches, *I'm not so vain that is will hurt my feelings*.


_Chan_ has language problems?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Hallway said:


> No. Clay Bennett is a VERY smart INVESTOR. That is how he became one of the wealtiest men in Oklahoma... Not Gaylord money as some have accused. The state of Washington are the "douchebags." The legislature was stupid by voting against the bill to fund the arena, and the people of Seattle (or King County, whichever it was) were stupid enough to screw themselve out of future venues with that prop 91 (or whatever).


Bennett is a weasel that took an all-out approach to take away an NBA team that was a fixture in its state from those great fans and that great state and give it you guys, who are in the middle of nowhere. Smart investing, huh? By the way you're making it sound Seattle/Washington/King County/whatever didn't want the Sonics, which is about as far from the truth that you'll get. You're leaving out the fact that Clay Bennett lied to his and the ********' benefit at least half the time, and the guy who had the most say in this on Seattle's behalf, Howard Schultz, was way too passive about the whole ordeal. The way you slurp Bennett and his noble, honest actions leads me to believe this isn't a one-in-a-million type thing, either. At least down there.



Hallway said:


> Should the Marlins or the Seahawks (actually, when) need a new stadium that prop will prevent it and you will be a three time loser.


The Marlins are based in Miami, Florida. You must be preparing to split the atom.


The *Mariners* and Seahawks have each received new, state-of-the-art stadiums in this decade. Make sure you know something about the area you're trying to insult, please.



> Oklahoma City showed what smart investors do. They invest in their future instead of being a bunch of loser tree hugger liberals like the people of Washington and Seattle in particular.


Smart investors stiff the state of Washington, a very respectable, no a great sports market in favor of _Oklahoma ****ing City_? You've had one professional team the entire time your city has been in existence, and that was for two years while a hurricane mutilated their original location and they had nowhere to go. What does that tell you, cowboy?



> So. Stop your crying and face it... *YOU LOSE, LOSER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


You represent the OKC fanbase very well. I can't wait to see this disaster. :laugh:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

:lol: at Thunderstruck being headbanger music. Another epic fail. I hope they play All That Remains at the Ford Center during timeouts so then you can see what headbanger music is.


I also look forward to seeing Chan, thasupes, and any of the other Sonics fans that you are trying to put down getting O.J. Mayo, Rudy Gay, and a team that's far closer to competing than Durant's bunch to root for shipped to their city in due time. Because anyone who's smart knows that a team won't just be subtracted out of a market like Seattle without another team, whether it be an expansion team or the Grizzlies, heading in their direction sooner rather than later.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I am still not sure why people are still crying for Seattle. It happened, it's time to get over it. You're not entitled to a sports team. It's a business. Seriously where are the damn mods.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

You want the mods to come in and get everyone to love Clay Bennett and shut up about Seattle? :rofl: Have fun, buddy. Its not even your forum, what do you give a ****.


----------



## Hallway (Jul 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Hallway* 
_Should the Marlins or the Seahawks (actually, when) need a new stadium that prop will prevent it and you will be a three time loser._

_My mistake. I meant Mariners._


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

HKF said:


> I am still not sure why people are still crying for Seattle. It happened, it's time to get over it. You're not entitled to a sports team. It's a business. Seriously where are the damn mods.


This is the last chance we get to clown on these guys until further notice. You can't expect people to get over a 42 year franchise leaving town in half an offseason. Considering the mods were pretty lax about OKC fans trash talking over at the Sonics board, this is about right. Seattle fans are just better at it.

Not that there's anything wrong with lax baiting polices. I think it makes for exciting banter. It doesn't hurt that Seattle fans win these every time, Sonics board or Thunder board.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

No legit responses to my post from any OKC people. Figures.


----------



## tha supes (Aug 12, 2003)

HKF said:


> I am still not sure why people are still crying for Seattle. It happened, it's time to get over it. You're not entitled to a sports team. It's a business. Seriously where are the damn mods.


I don't understand how people like you think we are gonna just get over it within days. I mean how would you feel if some random owner came in and bought your favorite team, and then moved it? In a very un-heartfelt way. He told the city he'd keep do anything to keep the team here. He admitted that wasn't true, that he bought them solely to move them. Seriously, think about how it would feel. Some of us grew up our whole lives watching this team. Quit being such a dick. I don't like people like you.


----------



## NickZepp (Dec 4, 2003)

Oklahoma City and the State of Oklahoma did what they had to do to get a team here. Seattle/King County/Washington didn't. Clay Bennett said well over a year ago he would give Seattle 11 months to get their act together and keep a team. And he spend millions of dollars trying to keep a team in Washington. It would be much better for him as a business man in the long run to keep a team in the Seattle area. The people of Seattle didn't really want it though. If OKC can vote on something to make sure they get a team than Seattle can come up with something also. The city simply couldn't do so that's really what all this came down to. If Schultz kept the team for the same length of time he was eventually going to have to sell it and it would probably have ended up moving anyway. It would have just stayed another year or two in Seattle and going to somewhere like Vegas or Kansas City, or possibly Oklahoma City.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

HKF said:


> I am still not sure why people are still crying for Seattle. It happened, it's time to get over it. You're not entitled to a sports team. It's a business. Seriously where are the damn mods.


I very much disagree with this. If I lived in Seattle I wouldn't be over this for a VERY long time. I don't even think i'd be over it even if Seattle got an expansion team because they had just gotten some hope of success by drafting Durant. Its just not fair for the Sonics fans.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

The Sonics was a pork-barrel project. Getting rid of this organization was a smart, if unsentimental way to go. It doesn't feel good, but it was the right thing to do.


----------



## tha supes (Aug 12, 2003)

Chan said:


> The Sonics was a pork-barrel project. Getting rid of this organization was a smart, if unsentimental way to go. It doesn't feel good, but it was the right thing to do.


No, it wasn't.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Rediscovered this thread thru my UserCP. I'm such a bitter asshole.


----------

